# The WWoods



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

Fished all week on the beach the spot were thick out front with some Kings mixed in Fish bite worms was all you needed for this action all day. Only managed one 3 ished lb blue on a live spot not as good as the kings but still very tastey. Two trips out on the CMR got all the croaker you could handle 
which is some very good eats. Real nice week with the Rour to the shore bikers I'll be back for bike week next year.


----------

